# Bridal Make up and bridesmaids charges??



## dangerousbettie (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi there!!!

  	I'm torn.. What is a good price to charge a bride and 6 bridesmaids.. The Bride is paying for all the girls, and she said she has a budget.. Didn't ask her what it was, just the word BUDGET came up.. I live in Los angeles and the bride is from Orange county.

  	I was thinking $175 for the bride and 30 a bridesmaid.. oh its a night wedding.
  	help?


----------



## xStarryEyedX (May 7, 2012)

THis might be way too late- but that seems like a weird stretch from bride to bridesmaid... I usually do 150/100... or if it's a huge party 125/80.


----------



## chihullomac (May 9, 2012)

I agree...that is a huge difference between the two...keep in mind budget or not....you are being compensated for your makeup ability and your TIME...don't sell yourself short...lol


----------



## LC (Jun 4, 2012)

I totally agree with starryeyed. 175 and 30 is way too much of a difference, and really doesn't make sense.

  	i agree with 150 and 100 per bridesmaids, or 125 and 80 or so because it's such a large bridal party. in LA, that would still be considered cheap


----------



## ambernorell (Jun 17, 2012)

Definitely! Make sure you don't cut yourself short


----------

